# Still undecided



## MrGrumpy (26 Jan 2016)

OK my LoC is in so need to make my mind up quick, however the LBS`s have said I can add extra in to the £1k limit as long as its not stupidly high so read into that probably £200 max over £1k. Had set my mind on a Merida CX500 but have now seen a Ridley X Bow 10 and would also like to see a Cube Cross Race CX as well as it comes with hydraulic brakes and 105 for £1099. This seems the best of the bunch in terms of price and spec. The Ridley imo seems over priced at £1199 ?

http://www.merida-bikes.com/en_gb/bikes/leisure-commuting/cyclo-cross/2016/cyclo-cross-500-5438.html
http://www.cube.eu/uk/products/road-race/cross-race/cube-cross-race-pro-rednblack-2016/
http://www.hargrovescycles.co.uk/bi...idley-x-bow-10-disc-2016-cyclocross-bike.html

There are other offerings namely Giant TCX which I`m also keen on and there is the Planet X offerings however no mudguard fittings which is also important so ruled out !

Decisions decisions !


----------



## Nibor (26 Jan 2016)

What about this http://www.planetx.co.uk/i/q/CBPXLD...n-road-sram-rival-11-hydraulic-disc-road-bike


----------



## outlash (26 Jan 2016)

Belguim, Ridley, Cyclocross... But the Cube probably has the prettiest paintjob. The Merida is just ugly to me. As per usual, ride them and make you own mind up.


----------



## MrGrumpy (26 Jan 2016)

Yep Cube is probably the nicest looking! looking favourite just now


----------



## cuberider (26 Jan 2016)

I'm liking that Cube, but I am a bit biased


----------



## MrGrumpy (28 Jan 2016)

Deposit down on the Cube managed to trace one down in what looks like my size, going for a fitting Monday before picking up.


----------



## kiriyama (29 Jan 2016)

Iv got a pair of Kenda Kwickers 32mm on my crosser and can't fault them. I think they are about £20 

Work well on every surface so far. Iv not tested on ice but rode some fresh snow the other week and felt very confident.

Pump them up to a highet psi and they are pretty fast on the road too.


----------

